Ask HN: Do you educate new hires on how to use terminal? - mlejva
======
new_guy
If they can't use the terminal you shouldn't be hiring them.

------
rbanffy
This being HN, I'm a bit surprised by the question. I assumed everyone here
used terminals for all sort of stuff.

